# de garnalenpelster



## sunsail

Hello all

I checked on google and van dale and could not find what it means.Does anyone have idea?

Bedankt


----------



## HKK

It means "The woman who de-shells shrimp for a living". It seems like a lot of information for one word, but trust me, it's all in there


----------



## sunsail

Is there a dictionary online that shows this word? van dale even does not give any result :/ I d figured out garnaal somehow but could not fo further 



HKK said:


> It means "The woman who de-shells shrimp for a living". It seems like a lot of information for one word, but trust me, it's all in there


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi,

My Van Dale gives _shrimp-peeler_ as a translation.

Brown


----------



## HKK

garnalenpelster:
garnalen-: shrimp, as you figured out
-pel-: from pellen, to peel
-ster: female agent suffix


----------



## sunsail

http://www.vandale.nl/vandale/zoekS...Nederlands-Engels&searchQuery=garnalenpelster+

I tried this.which website did you use?



Brownpaperbag said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Van Dale gives _shrimp-peeler_ as a translation.
> 
> Brown


----------



## Brownpaperbag

I used the old-fashioned Van Dale Dutch-English dictionary


----------

